
Who Invented Radio: Guglielmo Marconi or Aleksandr Popov? - sohkamyung
https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-history/dawn-of-electronics/who-invented-radio-guglielmo-marconi-or-aleksandr-popov
======
basicplus2
Marconi's Patents were denied as there was prior art by Nikola Tesla which
predates Popov, so Nikola Tesla invented the radio.

~~~
eesmith
"Making a definitive claim of who was first is complicated by inadequate
documentation of events, conflicting definitions of what constitutes a radio,
and national pride."

What constitutes "a radio"?

------
anonymousiam
Nickola Tesla

